# A Candy You Hate



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......

I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...


----------



## Moonglow

Anything with black licorice, including booze........Nastiest so called candy I have ever had, along with rock candy made like the pioneer days....


----------



## gipper

Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.


So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?


----------



## rightwinger

Always hated black licorice

Good n Plenty....yuk


----------



## Iceweasel

It's been eons since I ate any candy with the exception of dark chocolate. But I'm pretty sure it's a food group. Dark chocolate and peanuts are a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
Click to expand...




Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
Click to expand...

Of course, you are the exception.

Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are the exception.
> 
> Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.
Click to expand...

It's like gasoline for the body.....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why* I hate Mounds *and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...


I love Mounds... (especially the Venus ones....)


----------



## Moonglow

My Mom has drawers full of candy, candy in the fridge and has never been over weight.....


----------



## Ringel05

Haven't eaten candy in decades, ever since I started cutting the amount of sweetener I eat candy has become waaaaaay too sweet for me.


----------



## Moonglow

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why* I hate Mounds *and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> I love Mounds... (especially the Venus ones....)
Click to expand...

Just have a appointment to get the hair cut that gets stuck in your teeth after eating....Cleanliness is close to Godliness....


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't eaten candy in decades, ever since I started cutting the amount of sweetener I eat candy has become waaaaaay too sweet for me.


Is that what they mean by sour puss?


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are the exception.
> 
> Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like gasoline for the body.....
Click to expand...

If only you would light a match.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Anything with black licorice, including booze........Nastiest so called candy I have ever had, along with rock candy made like the pioneer days....



ugh... rock candy.  My brother loved that stuff... sickeningly sweet.  Disgusting.
I never liked Ribbon Candy either....


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't eaten candy in decades, ever since I started cutting the amount of sweetener I eat candy has become waaaaaay too sweet for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what they mean by sour puss?
Click to expand...

Could be, could be..... 

Heck if I want desert now I have to make it, we Americans love our sugar, ten times more than other cultures.  An apple pie recipe calls for 3/4 cup of sugar........  that should cause a diabetic episode for anyone who's not diabetic, I add 1/3 cup at the very most and it'a almost too sweet.  Cookie recipes call for a cup and a half of sugar, I use a half cup (but also a lot of raisins) so the cookies are more than sweet enough.


----------



## PredFan

I hate licorice, mint, and that crunchy flakey nastiness that is inside a butterfinger and other candies.


----------



## Bonzi

gipper said:


> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.



I eat it occasionally, my go to is usually Goetze's Caramel Cremes if I indulge.
Otherwise, fruit snacks will satisfy me or actual fruit....


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> It's been eons since I ate any candy with the exception of dark chocolate. But I'm pretty sure it's a food group. Dark chocolate and peanuts are a marriage made in heaven.



that is my other indulgence.. any chocolate with caramel.  Or Turtles.


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> My Mom has drawers full of candy, candy in the fridge and has never been over weight.....


Well if the candy is stuffed in everything but her that would be a great reason why she's not gaining weight.......


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with black licorice, including booze........Nastiest so called candy I have ever had, along with rock candy made like the pioneer days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh... rock candy.  My brother loved that stuff... sickeningly sweet.  Disgusting.
> I never liked Ribbon Candy either....
Click to expand...



Ribbon, other than being messy,  wasn't bad


----------



## Hugo Furst

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are the exception.
> 
> Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like gasoline for the body.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you would light a match.
Click to expand...



and destroy the city, possibly the state, he lives in?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with black licorice, including booze........Nastiest so called candy I have ever had, along with rock candy made like the pioneer days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh... rock candy.  My brother loved that stuff... sickeningly sweet.  Disgusting.
> I never liked Ribbon Candy either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbon, other than being messy,  wasn't bad
Click to expand...


My mom loved it.  Something about the taste I didn't like, not sure.  Maybe it was mostly because it's messy, breaks apart etc.

The only hard candy I have ever really liked were Jolly Ranchers.  And only on RARE occasions.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are the exception.
> 
> Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like gasoline for the body.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you would light a match.
Click to expand...

I do flick my bic...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Good place to find the candy you do like.


----------



## Moonglow

My fav candy is a can of peaches...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Moonglow said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> 
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat candy. Sugar is a hazardous substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you go with beets or molasses? Or a little toe jam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are the exception.
> 
> Please consume as much sugar as humanly possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like gasoline for the body.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only you would light a match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do flick my bic...
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

While in NYC my son and I went to M&M's store, spent 50 bucks, they are high on prices..Went to Nestle store and spent 30 bucks but got more...


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom has drawers full of candy, candy in the fridge and has never been over weight.....
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the candy is stuffed in everything but her that would be a great reason why she's not gaining weight.......
Click to expand...

It just tends to melt...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Good place to find the candy you do like.



where is this?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with black licorice, including booze........Nastiest so called candy I have ever had, along with rock candy made like the pioneer days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh... rock candy.  My brother loved that stuff... sickeningly sweet.  Disgusting.
> I never liked Ribbon Candy either....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbon, other than being messy,  wasn't bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mom loved it.  Something about the taste I didn't like, not sure.  Maybe it was mostly because it's messy, breaks apart etc.
> 
> The only hard candy I have ever really liked were Jolly Ranchers.  And only on RARE occasions.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on the Almond Joy and Mounds candy, and my favorite is root beer hard candy... When I was a kid and going to the pub with my Uncle I would get a couple of pieces for the walk home and school the next day, and every  time I have one it take me back to being at the pub with him and having a seven-up or a upper-ten.

Almond Joy and Mounds were my aunt favorite and coconut make me ill for some damn reason.


----------



## gipper

Moonglow said:


> My fav candy is a can of peaches...


I don't think so. We all know your favorite candy is Hillary's snatch...


----------



## Hugo Furst

*chutters*.com/candy-counter
The World's Longest Candy Counter. Stretching across the entire length of the *Chutters* store, it measures over 100 feet long!


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...


You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.

How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.

Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav candy is a can of peaches...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. We all know your favorite candy is Hillary's snatch...
Click to expand...

It's actually a rocky mountain of cocaine...


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
Click to expand...



I hate peeps


----------



## Ringel05

Bittersweet chocolate is the closest I get to candy and I only indulge in that rarely.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav candy is a can of peaches...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. We all know your favorite candy is Hillary's snatch...
Click to expand...

And yours is sour balls......


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav candy is a can of peaches...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. We all know your favorite candy is Hillary's snatch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yours is sour balls......
Click to expand...

His favorite candy is garlic...


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
Click to expand...


That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
Click to expand...

You never smoked a Peep?


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
Click to expand...

NPR did a piece on how your tastes are formed in the womb and early on. If I had a baby I'd purre and feed them vegetables and fish early in the child's life so it didn't hate greens like the rest of us.

And mom should be eating healthy when pregnant. It matters.

The talked about sour, sweet and salt. Very interesting.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
Click to expand...


no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
Click to expand...

Maybe it was a delicious treat in 1899 but not today.


----------



## Bonzi

My grandmother would eat Halls Cough Drops like candy.  Even got me into doing it for a while....

My grandfather liked this stuff called SenSen which was amazing!  But only in small doses!


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was a delicious treat in 1899 but not today.
Click to expand...


like Circus Peanuts


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav candy is a can of peaches...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. We all know your favorite candy is Hillary's snatch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yours is sour balls......
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
Click to expand...

Oh the Bern!!


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was a delicious treat in 1899 but not today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like Circus Peanuts
Click to expand...

Don't be dissin' my goobers...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
Click to expand...


Do not tell me we went to the same school!

I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!


----------



## OldLady

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
Click to expand...

You ever blow up a peep in the microwave?  Only takes a few seconds.  Put it on a plate first.


----------



## Bonzi

I saw a movie where they showed how you can unlock a car with a cut tennis ball.
I wonder if that really works.


----------



## Bonzi

OldLady said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever blow up a peep in the microwave?  Only takes a few seconds.  Put it on a plate first.
Click to expand...


I would not do it.  Can you imagine the clean up???????????????


----------



## OldLady

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
Click to expand...

Sticky sinuses for awhile?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I saw a movie where they showed how you can unlock a car with a cut tennis ball.
> I wonder if that really works.


You had better worry about that out of date bag of Skittles dropping on your head..ChrisL..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticky sinuses for awhile?
Click to expand...


More like burning but worth it!


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was a delicious treat in 1899 but not today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like Circus Peanuts
Click to expand...

I only eat tootsy rolls because there the only thing available. Seems like a candy for 1916 not 2016


----------



## OldLady

Black licorice is the worst.  Molasses sponge candy is my favorite, but it's really hard to find these days.


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
Click to expand...


Maybe it was you.  Your name is not Greg Ferguson is it?


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it was a delicious treat in 1899 but not today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like Circus Peanuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only eat tootsy rolls because there the only thing available. Seems like a candy for 1916 not 2016
Click to expand...


I used to love them.  I like the fruity ones better now but only on occasion.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was you.  Your name is not Greg Ferguson is it?
Click to expand...


Nope!

I actually did something that stupid though!


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was you.  Your name is not Greg Ferguson is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> I actually did something that stupid though!
Click to expand...


He was my square dance partner in Elementary school also....
I'm telling you guys are way more fun than girls... girls did not do things like that.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> You stole mine. Both black lic and mounds.
> 
> How about red hots. Those little red things aren't a candy and aren't a breathing either.
> 
> Or easter candy sucks.  Or cheap Halloween candies. Hate them. Trick or trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate peeps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny you mention that because I as just thinking Easter is around the corner and I'm dreading seeing all the peeps in the stores.  ALSO, living in the DC area, they have this PEEP Diorama Contest it's so annoying and they talk about it constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever blow up a peep in the microwave?  Only takes a few seconds.  Put it on a plate first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not do it.  Can you imagine the clean up???????????????
Click to expand...



Surround it with tin foil


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never smoked a Peep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was you.  Your name is not Greg Ferguson is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> I actually did something that stupid though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was my square dance partner in Elementary school also....
> I'm telling you guys are way more fun than girls... girls did not do things like that.....
Click to expand...


I will do a thread one day asking the craziest thing someone has ever done or had done to them, or maybe you will beat me to it...


----------



## Moonglow

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, but I was in class with a kid that snorted crushed Smarties....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not tell me we went to the same school!
> 
> I did that in sophomore year with a rolled up ten dollar bill in sex-ed, and the lesbian gym coach thought I was actually snorting coke, and when she found out what I had did she was laughing her ass off and told me that I would be the only idiot to do something like that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was you.  Your name is not Greg Ferguson is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> I actually did something that stupid though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was my square dance partner in Elementary school also....
> I'm telling you guys are way more fun than girls... girls did not do things like that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do a thread one day asking the craziest thing someone has ever done or had done to them, or maybe you will beat me to it...
Click to expand...

For Bonzi's sake, make it about sex, Gracie loves watching...


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a movie where they showed how you can unlock a car with a cut tennis ball.
> I wonder if that really works.
> 
> 
> 
> You had better worry about that out of date bag of Skittles dropping on your head..ChrisL..
Click to expand...


Taste the Rainbow bitches.


----------



## Nosmo King

Bonzi said:


> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...


I like the flavor of coconut, but I hate the texture.  It feels as if I'm eating toe nails.

I might have been considered the luckiest kid in town.  My Grandmother ran the candy counter at a local department store.  Grandma was as indulgent with me as all Grandmothers are with their first grandchild.  But Grandma thought that her taste in candy was the same as mine and my brother's and our cousins.  Grandma preferred jellied fruits, butterscotch, flavorless taffies and candied nuts.  What did she have against chocolate?


----------



## Bonzi

Nosmo King said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the flavor of coconut, but I hate the texture.  It feels as if I'm eating toe nails.
> 
> I might have been considered the luckiest kid in town.  My Grandmother ran the candy counter at a local department store.  Grandma was as indulgent with me as all Grandmothers are with their first grandchild.  But Grandma thought that her taste in candy was the same as mine and my brother's and our cousins.  Grandma preferred jellied fruits, butterscotch, flavorless traffics and candied nuts.  What did she have against chocolate?
Click to expand...


My grandfather owned a family owned deli/convenience store.  Right by the river.  I loved visiting them and miss them more than anything in the world!


----------



## rightwinger

Moonglow said:


> My fav candy is a can of peaches...


My favorite candy is....Bacon


----------



## Bonzi

Look people, Bacon does not rule the world... hey wait......


----------



## Moonglow

rightwinger said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav candy is a can of peaches...
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite candy is....Bacon
Click to expand...

I buy at least two ten pound boxes a month for myself and my son.....It's in a food group all in itself...


----------



## jon_berzerk

i pretty much like it all


----------



## ChrisL

I don't like any candy with coconut.  I don't like Peeps, those giant peanut-looking candies or candy corn.  

I've never even heard of some of the candies you guys are talking about though.


----------



## ChrisL

This is not at all idle chit chat but a highly intellectual philosophical discussion.    Lol.


----------



## Nosmo King

Grandma's candy counter was at the Washington Street entrance of Ogilvie's Department Store.  Right by the elevator and the walnut telephone booths where, for a dime, you could call Mom and let her know where you were. 

A great glass counter held heaps of chocolat covered malted milk balls, peanut clusters, jelly beans, caramels, something called "bridge mix" that I found out in junior high school had nothing to do with bridges but the card game, miniature Reese Cups, an assortment of old fashioned penny candy like root beer barrels (my favorite), sugary dots arrayed on what looked like adding machine paper, wax bottles filled with fruit drinks, wax lips that stained your real lips ruby red and, candy cigarettes used to train the next generation of smokers in the style and etiquette of smoking.

Ogilvie's had pneumatic tubes at every counter.  Customers would make their purchases in cash or on their store credit.  The clerk would put the money or credit slip into a container just like at the drive up window at the bank and the tubes would whisk the paper work up to the mezzanine level where cashiers would record the sale then put the change back into the container to be blown along the tube back to the counter.  Fascinating!  Especially considering drive up bank windows had yet to be invented!

There was a big section of the second floor that served Boy and Girl Scouts, Cub Scouts and Brownies.  That's where a young boy could press his nose up to the glass counter and dream of owning a real pocket knife.

Ogilvie's was a magical place.


----------



## ChrisL

Nosmo King said:


> Grandma's candy counter was at the Washington Street entrance of Ogilvie's Department Store.  Right by the elevator and the walnut telephone booths where, for a dime, you could call Mom and let her know where you were.
> 
> A great glass counter held heaps of chocolat covered malted milk balls, peanut clusters, jelly beans, caramels, something called "bridge mix" that I found out in junior high school had nothing to do with bridges but the card game, miniature Reese Cups, an assortment of old fashioned penny candy like root beer barrels (my favorite), sugary dots arrayed on what looked like adding machine paper, wax bottles filled with fruit drinks, wax lips that stained your real lips ruby red and, candy cigarettes used to train the next generation of smokers in the style and etiquette of smoking.
> 
> Ogilvie's had pneumatic tubes at every counter.  Customers would make their purchases in cash or on their store credit.  The clerk would put the money or credit slip into a container just like at the drive up window at the bank and the tubes would whisk the paper work up to the mezzanine level where cashiers would record the sale then put the change back into the container to be blown along the tube back to the counter.  Fascinating!  Especially considering drive up bank windows had yet to be invented!
> 
> There was a big section of the second floor that served Boy and Girl Scouts, Cub Scouts and Brownies.  That's where a young boy could press his nose up to the glass counter and dream of owning a real pocket knife.
> 
> Ogilvie's was a magical place.



I love Girl Scout cookies.  Thin mints . . . yummmmmm.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder if you can buy them anytime online?  I've never thought about checking that out.  I'd like a box of Thin Mints right now!


----------



## Nosmo King

ChrisL said:


> I don't like any candy with coconut.  I don't like Peeps, those giant peanut-looking candies or candy corn.
> 
> I've never even heard of some of the candies you guys are talking about though.


For me, Peeps were no good on Easter Sunday.  In a week, once they became stale and hard enough to cut gemstones, they were ready to eat!

My oldest and dearest friends were brothers and sisters in a family that was so much like mine it was scary.  Our parents were friends in high school, we we all the same ages, went to the same church, were in scouts together and are still close today.

Their family joke tradition is giving the same bag of marshmallow circus peanuts to one another.  Ever since the Apollo missions, these folks have traded the exact same bag of those orange colored peanut shaped marshmallows.  I think if anyone ever dropped that bag, the circus peanuts might shatter like glass.


----------



## Nosmo King

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if you can buy them anytime online?  I've never thought about checking that out.  I'd like a box of Thin Mints right now!


How to Buy - Girl Scout Cookies

I think there should be some waiver of liability for me.  If you buy 300 boxes of thin mints, I waive any and all responsibility!


----------



## ChrisL

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like any candy with coconut.  I don't like Peeps, those giant peanut-looking candies or candy corn.
> 
> I've never even heard of some of the candies you guys are talking about though.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Peeps were no good on Easter Sunday.  I a week, once they became stale and hard enough to cut gemstones, they were ready to eat!
> 
> My oldest and dearest friends were brothers and sisters in a family that was so much like mine it was scary.  Our parents were friends in high school, we we all the same ages, went to the same church, were in scouts together and are still close today.
> 
> Their family joke tradition is giving the same bag of marshmallow circus peanuts to one another.  Ever since the Apollo missions, these folks have traded the exact same bag of those orange colore peanut shaped marshmallows.  I think if anyone ever dropped that bag, the circus peanuts might shatter like glass.
Click to expand...




I hate those peanuts!  They are the most disgusting candy besides candy corn, IMO.  

I also never cared for the Cadbury eggs that people like to give you on Easter.


----------



## Bonzi

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can buy them anytime online?  I've never thought about checking that out.  I'd like a box of Thin Mints right now!
> 
> 
> 
> How to Buy - Girl Scout Cookies
> 
> I think there should be some waiver of liability for me.  If you buy 300 boxes of thin mints, I waive any and all responsibility!
Click to expand...


A sleeve of thin mints is hardly a snack.  I never buy them!


----------



## ChrisL

Nosmo King said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can buy them anytime online?  I've never thought about checking that out.  I'd like a box of Thin Mints right now!
> 
> 
> 
> How to Buy - Girl Scout Cookies
> 
> I think there should be some waiver of liability for me.  If you buy 300 boxes of thin mints, I waive any and all responsibility!
Click to expand...


Thanks!    If I do buy 300 boxes, I will be sure to eat them sparingly.  That would be good for the Girl Scouts though!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I couldn't eat much candy or cookies in one sitting.  It gives me a bad tummy ache if I eat too much at one time.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't like Mounds, Almond Joy, or Snickers.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I've never been into jelly beans, licorice, or that Now & Later candy either.


----------



## Nosmo King

My sister-in-law is a big fan of Good & Plenty.  Imagine licorice pills.  The candy shell can break a molar and your reward?  A bitter worm of black licorice!  Yuck!

Jordan Almonds have the same appeal.  I'm convinced that sadists were attracted to the Confectionary game.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Candycorn


----------



## Iceweasel

Cotton candy. I always felt like an idiot after getting it all over my face.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I forgot about cotton candy. I don't hate it, but I don't understand its popularity when it pretty much disappears literally once it is in your mouth.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Kat

Off hand I can't think of any candy that I hate. Can think of some I love though. 


I make several types of candy at Christmastime.


----------



## baileyn45

For me it's butterscotch. Don't know why but it makes me cringe.


----------



## Gracie

Licorice....coconut...caramel....peanutty.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...


Coconut is gross.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut is gross.
Click to expand...


It's okay if it's shaved in larger pieces, eating it straight out of the coconut.
But in flakes, disgusting.
I don't like it in cakes or pies either.  The only way I like it is fresh


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut is gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay if it's shaved in larger pieces, eating it straight out of the coconut.
> But in flakes, disgusting.
> I don't like it in cakes or pies either.  The only way I like it is fresh
Click to expand...

I think it's just plain disgusting.

I've turned down very hot looking girls because they smelled like coconut oil.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for black licorice.  I pretty much am not fan of things that get stuck in your teeth.  Even if I like the taste......
> 
> I love coconut so not sure why I hate Mounds and Almond Joy.  Maybe I just don't like coconut with chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> Coconut is gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's okay if it's shaved in larger pieces, eating it straight out of the coconut.
> But in flakes, disgusting.
> I don't like it in cakes or pies either.  The only way I like it is fresh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just plain disgusting.
> 
> I've turned down very hot looking girls because they smelled like coconut oil.
Click to expand...


yeah I agree with that.
I don't wear any perfume at all though
I think they are all disgusting.
I used to wear Ciara - but that was long ago.


----------

